# Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P-B3 Motherboard



## a-raam (Jan 22, 2013)

decided the Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P-B3 Motherboard for friends pc.

 remaining parts are 
i3 3220
corsair vengeance 1x8 gb @1600 mhz
sapphire hd 7850 2gb
cm elite 431
corsair 500cx v2

 i heard that the vengeance 8 gb does not fit into this motherboard properly.
can anyone confirm ?? also if it does not please recommend a better motherboard which can fit this ram.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 22, 2013)

a-raam said:


> decided the Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P-B3 Motherboard for friends pc.
> 
> remaining parts are
> i3 3220
> ...


its not so that is doesnt fit ,it can but the problem is the ram u've selected is 1600mhz which is not supported ! i suggested u get --Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H @4000 rs


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 22, 2013)

go for low profile ram for this mobo @ 1333Mhz max


----------



## Naxal (Jan 23, 2013)

Increase budget and take *Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H* as your motherboard. Secondly, try to buy 2x4GB module for your 8GB Planned RAM, else if you want to keep RAM slot free for future upgrade (i guess there is no point of adding more RAM in a Core i3 based gaming system) this B75 chipset will allow 8GB single module also.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 23, 2013)

Naxal said:


> Increase budget and take *Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H* as your motherboard. Secondly, try to buy 2x4GB module for your 8GB Planned RAM, else if you want to keep RAM slot free for future upgrade (i guess there is no point of adding more RAM in a Core i3 based gaming system) this B75 chipset will allow 8GB single module also.



@Naxal , I havent heard of a B75 chipset before. 
Will it comfortably accomodate the 8 gb vengeance ??


----------



## Naxal (Jan 23, 2013)

a-raam said:


> @Naxal , I havent heard of a B75 chipset before.
> Will it comfortably accomodate the 8 gb vengeance ??



Do you plan to put single 8GB module ?? If yes, they may I know why ??


----------



## a-raam (Jan 23, 2013)

Naxal said:


> Do you plan to put single 8GB module ?? If yes, they may I know why ??



because i may buy another 8 gb module later...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> go for low profile ram for this mobo @ 1333Mhz max


there is no such thing of low profile @1333mhz . low profile means a small ram module as compared to bigger ones ! :S



a-raam said:


> @Naxal , I havent heard of a B75 chipset before.
> Will it comfortably accomodate the 8 gb vengeance ??


yes the mobo i've suggested is good and yes B75 chipset is sufficient for ur use ! and it can accommodate the 8gb ram


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 23, 2013)

Dont buy gigabyte. After sales service is pathetic . Take Asus H61 / B75 .


----------



## a-raam (Jan 23, 2013)

rahulyo said:


> Dont buy gigabyte. After sales service is pathetic . Take Asus H61 / B75 .


 but most people keep recommending gigabyte motherboards.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2013)

a-raam said:


> but most people keep recommending gigabyte motherboards.


yeh it is good i would recommend u the mobo !


----------



## Cilus (Jan 23, 2013)

Gigabyte is a Tier one Motherboard company which actually delivers product with the equivalent quality of Asus. The B75 Motherboard from Gigabyte is the best Value for Money board if you compare other products in the same price range. It has 4 Ram Slots with 32 GB support and support for 1600 MHz when a Ivy Bridge Processor is used. Since you have a i3 3220, a good Ram like G-Skill RipjawX, Corsair Vengenace or XMS3 (little cheaper) can be used with it. You'll also get all kind of Video output options for the IGP, VGA, DVI-D and HDMI.
Also, at 4K price point, it is offering 2 PCI-E X16 slot with Crossfire Support. It might comes handy when you want to add a lower end Nvidia Card for PhysX along with the main GPU.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 23, 2013)

a-raam said:


> because i may buy another 8 gb module later...



The said motherboard comes with 4 RAM slots, each supporting 8GB (MAX).

But better to buy 2x4GB configuration since 8Gb single and 2x4GB would cost almost the same but 2x4GB comes with few advantage.

* Dual Channel
* Redundancy (if one stick is faulty, your system still has another one to run)

Last of all, as the motherboard has 4 RAM slot, you can always add another 2x4GB later down the line.

But dont you think for day to day operation and gaming, 8GB is more than enough ??


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 28, 2013)

Chk this :- 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/168677-gigabyte-ga-890fxa-ud5-rma-experience.html

Therefore I said no to Gigabyte .


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Gigabyte is a Tier one Motherboard company which actually delivers product with the equivalent quality of Asus. The B75 Motherboard from Gigabyte is the best Value for Money board if you compare other products in the same price range.



Yes. 
Problem with Gigabyte remains with older boards which are rare. Story with these new low-end boards (i.e. H61, B75) are different. 
@OP: RipjawsX are better overclocker than Vengeance. I should say this, Vengeance are dud RAM, and these can't be overclocked at all. In that sense, if you are not interested in overclocking, buy XMS3. Why will you spend extra money on vengeance when you are getting no advantage over XMS3 at all?


----------

